# KUWAIT CITY | The Assima Tower | 302m | 990ft | 65 fl | T/O



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Assima Tower*





> The Assima Tower is part of the Assima Project, the largest commercial building complex in Kuwait City with over 380,000 m2 of usable space. The impressive skyscraper, which is being built with Cobiax void forming technology, has over 65 storeys above ground, three basement levels and takes space of of 90,000 m2 rising up to an overall height of 301.6 m.
> 
> The entire area is used commercially, mostly as office space. (Hence the name of the building complex: In Arabic, “Assima” means “capital”).



https://www.cobiax.com/intl/projects/assima-tower/




lovelykuwait said:


> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> ...




​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.plparchitecture.com/assima.html
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/cgeos?src=hash
​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.pace-me.com/portfolio/assima
​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


ChaoticTranquility said:


> Updates taken by me on February 2nd, 2020.
> 
> - K
> 
> ***


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait, how's this on-hold?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 19, 2021:*








Triangle 📐 by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Does that mean it’s U/C again?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Does that mean it’s U/C again?


Maybe, I think it looks taller than it was at the last update.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 23:*








Moon 🌙 Cinema by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Ambiance Evening by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Sweet Sunset 🌇 by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 11:*








City River by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice, the render in post #2 reminds me of a drawing by M.C. Escher and in fact if the glass roof of the podium made another curve to the right it could connect with the roof of the supertall.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Urban Silence by Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Someone tested his new Mavic 3 drone in the area 4 days ago.
This thread's tower appears in the dark at 1:49 and 2:45


----------



## brian the real story (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)




----------

